# crushlock wheels...



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone running them on a bruth with a 29.5? If so does it rub on the front with the bars locked? Im thinking about getting a set since I race mine more than trail ride anymore


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I ran 12" Rubberdown Customs Swamp LoX with 29x10x12 Outlaws on all four corners without an issue....to be fair, I had a RDC 2" lift kit too.


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats what I needed to know, thank you, you got any pics?


----------

